# how often to feed?



## shellbeme

Right now, I feed Rocky twice a day. I have read in a couple of places that this is best for toy breeds? Do you all feed once or twice a day? If its only once, what time of day is it?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Some feed once a day, some feed twice. I used to free feed Bonnie, but she started eating it all at once, lol, so I now feed her twice a day. I prefer to do it this way, but as I said, it's pretty much divided on who feeds once and who feeds twice a day.


----------



## MoonDog

I feed my three each morning around 6:00 a.m. and then again each evening at around 6:00 p.m. Even on weekends. :blink: Mostly it's because one has to be medicated every 12 hours at feeding time but even so, I like that they get breakfast and dinner, just like their humans. :thumbsup:


----------



## LJSquishy

Meal times are twice a day for London & Preston. Breakfast is served between 7am & 8am, and Dinner is served between 4:30pm and 5:30pm. Occasionally we have to feed them earlier or later depending on certain things that may come up in our schedules, but about 95% of the time they eat at these times. 

I do not think feeding a dog once per day is good -- would you like to eat once per day? I think twice is rough enough as it is, I frequently wonder if they get hungry in between breakfast and dinner just like we would. I try and give them fresh blueberries or other snacks during the day. Blueberries are one of their favorite treats.


----------



## zooeysmom

I feed Zooey twice a day--6:30-7am and 4:30-5pm, plus I give her an afternoon snack. I have hypoglycemia, so I can't imagine eating only once a day, and I know the toy breeds are susceptible to it as well.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy

I also feed my two twice a day. Bf is between 8 and 10am for some reason neither one of them like to eat right when they wake up which is a big problem for me on days I work and dinner is between 6-8 pm. They do get a snack in the afternoon.


----------



## Bailey&Me

I also feed Bailey twice a day - he gets breakfast in the morning between 5 - 7 am, depending on what time I need to go in to work that day. And he gets dinner around 7 pm. He does get some snacks in between meals as well - usually its little pieces of fruit or veggies.


----------



## Cosy

I'm still a free feeder although Cosy will be 6 yrs. old this month. She's a little under four pounds so I like to know she can eat when she wants. Usually she eats a little in the morning and quite a bit more in the late evening...with snacks during the day (veggies, blueberries, banana or apple pieces). This seems to work for her.


----------



## aprilb

Yes, I also feed mine twice a day, between 6-7am and at 5pm.


----------



## Orla

Milo gets fed twice a day - once at 9am and once at 6pm.


----------



## Katkoota

Twice a day feeding here too


----------



## Aarianne

Twice a day works well here too.


----------

